# I Believe in Fee Hunting!!



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I live in the Oakes area and we receive a lot hunting pressure from people who are from outside the area. Many of these people come from Fargo, Minn. and many other areas to enjoy the hunting resources that we have. We have a very active Sportmans Club in Ludden. This club owns public lands that are available to all sportsman for their enjoyment. We develop nesting habitat, we sponsor youth fishing tournaments and many other events for all people to enjoy. One of our major projects ever year is to release thousands of pheasants to help build populations after years such as 1997 and to maintain populations when mother nature cooperates. There are numerous other sportsman clubs across our state who do the same for their local members and for those who travel from outside the area. All the efforts of these clubs require substantial funds to support their projects. If you hunt these areas perhaps you would consider finding out the name of the local clubs and supporting their projects in the form of a cash donation or by inquiring about raffle tickets or other projects they may have going on to help make your hunting experience enjoyable. Bring on the access and bring on the habitat!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

DJR,

Nicely stated. I can't speak for the creaters of this forum but I wouldn't mind hearing about any fund raising efforts at this site.


----------



## David S Proffitt (Sep 13, 2002)

As a new guy around here and living out of state, I too would like to hear about fund raisers here. I want to support those that support the continuation of what I love. Thanks for your work DJRooster.


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

I think this sounds like a great idea, and one that many can benefit from! I think most people would support something like this- I know I would! Also, there is a benefit called the "hay ride" which is trying to raise money for hay for ranchers out west strickened by the drought. I think it is a great idea and would post the number- but I left it at work. If anyone is interested please email me and I will send the contact information when I get back from deer hunting next Tuesday.


----------

